#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Book- Petrolium Refining in non technical language

## XYZ12345

Dear All



I come across very good books on the petrolium refining and petrolium refining products, below are the title of the same. Please provide the download links for the below books, please I require them urgently

1.) Petroleum Refining in Nontechnical Language Third Edition (Pennwell Nontechnical Series) by William L. Leffler 

2.) Petrochemicals in Nontechnical Language 3rd edition by Donald L. Burdick 

3.) Oil & Gas Production in Nontechnical Language by Martin S. Raymond & William L. Leffler (Author)See More: Book- Petrolium Refining in non technical language

----------


## fadhal20

Thank You

----------


## mohaly

thnak you very mush

----------


## winger2james

Why so many thank U 
When there is no link for the book, it was just an information.
I think everybody liked the information. 
However please read carefully the post, it is asking for the books, 
If we cannot provide, dont spam the board by saying thanks

----------


## shitalbio

good advice

----------


## sa12345

Can anybody send the link?

----------


## nguyentb

how is about its link ? i do need it right now. can u send it to me . thanks a lot!

----------


## vantheman

Did somebody find these books on the internet or have it at his disposal? I would love to get a link to them, since they would be perfect for my thesis.

Thanks in advance

----------


## techwiz39

thanks

----------


## imran ejaz

thank you

----------


## ivanilych

hello, i am looking for these books also in pdf. if i find them i will notify the group.

----------


## edson.ortega

yes, please advice for a link, hoping to hera from you soon...... :Smile:

----------


## bondmama

Anybody have these books?

See More: Book- Petrolium Refining in non technical language

----------


## ivanilych

I have these, but not in PDF format. I will see if I can scan/post.

----------


## bondmama

thanks a lot buddy... 

really appreciate your efforts! I will wait for the books...

----------


## shin6195

i cannot found any links..

----------


## suyog125

No one found it I have search everywhere. Plz post link if any body having it.

Thanks in advance

----------


## sa12345

> I have these, but not in PDF format. I will see if I can scan/post.



Ivanilych,

Appreciate if you could post the book if you have it

----------


## saverr

kindly scan and post...thanks for your help !

----------


## 06pg22

Need them

----------


## mirro

please upload them

----------


## SMAQLL

Please, upload the book!

It is not important if it's not a .pdf, anything you can share will be great. Thanks in advance.

----------


## pigkyjoy

please up load this book
thank u

----------


## Chad2009

please the link

----------


## 06pg22

PETROCHEM IN NON TECH LANG


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Book- Petrolium Refining in non technical language

----------


## kris_ndls

thank you ..

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

thanks...

----------


## aragorn

Thanks 06pg22

----------


## KiLeAk

Cheers!

----------


## umershahryar

I have the following book. Let me know if u need it ,

Petroleum Refining in Nontechnical Language Third Edition (Pennwell Nontechnical Series) by William L. Leffler

----------


## miGs

> I have the following book. Let me know if u need it ,
> 
> Petroleum Refining in Nontechnical Language Third Edition (Pennwell Nontechnical Series) by William L. Leffler



please upload and share that very good book!

----------


## KiLeAk

> I have the following book. Let me know if u need it ,
> 
> Petroleum Refining in Nontechnical Language Third Edition (Pennwell Nontechnical Series) by William L. Leffler



Please upload if you can, you would be a life saver!

Cheers.

----------


## Nabilia

Petroleum Refining for the Nontechnical Person 2nd Ed. Leffler 1985.pdf	  4.425 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Gladys

Dear Nabilia,

Thank you so much!!

That's the one I really need it!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## panos

Dear Sir,

thank you very much.

----------


## mahaer

Thanks 4 the uploading the books on refining and petrochemical. Waiting for the ol and gas book.

----------


## CARLOSGALVIS

Thanks you very much Nabilia, I was looking for this long time ago!!!

See More: Book- Petrolium Refining in non technical language

----------


## syavka

It would be great if someone posted the following book:
Petroleum refining in nontechnical language ( Third or better Forth edition )
Many THanks

----------


## xforehaj

I am also in need of Petroleum Refining in Nontechnical Language.
Thanks in advance for any help.

----------


## britomas

Thanks for the books

----------


## kental

*Thanks a lot Sir...*

----------


## senben

Hello everyone!
Does anyone still have this book (Petroleum refining in nontechnical language) in pdf?  The links posted on this thread don't work anymore. I'd highly appreciate if you could upload the book again.

----------


## Energysfuture

I am also looking for this book. If anyone has it, please PM me a link. Thanks.

----------


## haddadiani

for god sake! could anyone upload it?

----------


## robbie79

I'm new to here but would be eternally grateful if anyone could send a link for this book please.

----------


## mamacint1980

I too would like a copy of this book. Thank you.

----------


## student88

Please, kindly reupload this book as the link isn't working anymore





> PETROCHEM IN NON TECH LANG
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## footsteper

Please, please, please, please reupload that book again! Please!!

----------


## makbeth

please post a link to the book 



"petroleum refining in non technical language' by william leffler... 4th editionSee More: Book- Petrolium Refining in non technical language

----------


## makbeth

please send a link to the same! thanks

----------


## Kwangsic Steph

Thank you all for sharing.

----------


## layali zaher

please I need the book too 
top urgent please :'(

----------


## umershahryar

send me your email address

----------


## layali zaher

thank you

----------


## lemon129

I've been looking for this book for a long time and finally find your post on this forum through google search.

Could you be so kind and send me this book in pdf to my email address

That would be great

Thanks in advance

----------


## Tous

Would anyone be so nice to upload them again, or send them to my e-mail adress ? Please ... I kind of really need these books specially Petroleum Refining. Thank you very much.

----------


## idontno

please send me link 
thanks in advance

----------


## motasem12

Please upload this book at 4shared  I need it

----------


## hungt01

Please email  me this book : "petroleum refining in non technical language' by william leffler... 4th edition 

hungt01@yahoo.com.

----------


## prevan

could you please also send me a link for "Petroleum Refining in Nontechnical Language" by William Leffler?

thank you in advance

----------

